# A few nooby lighting questions!



## LukeDaly (6 Feb 2014)

Hey guys! 

Again im still wondering what lighting options to go for on this Scapers tank of mine, I can get the 24W
scapers light for £80 but tmy question is what makes it so special? 

Would there be much of a growth difference if I was to have say 3x Dennerle 11W lights? (Have one) and there is another 2 for sale on the forum for around £35 would save me some money, to buy other tank things ofc! 

I would actually get more Watts per Gallon with the second method. and have a plan that would allow me to raise and lower the light.

Thanks once again! 
Luke.


----------



## darren636 (6 Feb 2014)

Its not a special light.


----------



## LukeDaly (6 Feb 2014)

So I'm actually better of with 3 smaller ones? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (6 Feb 2014)

It depends on what you like.  but who want 3 lights over a tank

how about led?


----------



## LukeDaly (6 Feb 2014)

I was more worried about how well it will grow plants, rather than how it looks tbh, I will probably make something to hang the lights together if that is the road I go down. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (6 Feb 2014)

24 w of t5 is very high light over a tank of 31 cm depth ime you would need spot on co2 flow and distribution the 11 w lights will give you more control over light input over the tank. For what it's worth LEDs would be a viable option but as you have an 11 w already why not set up and see what you can grow.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Feb 2014)

LukeDaly said:


> I would actually get more Watts per Gallon with the second method


You will get more algae too. Light causes algae. More light causes more algae.

Cheers,


----------



## LukeDaly (6 Feb 2014)

Tim what leds would you recommend for a tank this size? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

